# Stupid question...



## Chaos2092 (Aug 23, 2011)

Since I'm finally rooted and whatnot on .629, I don't have to bother flashing a nightly of CM7 before I restore an old nandroid I had in CWR, correct? It's been a while, and I've never done a full recovery before like that without already being on the same ROM. Part of me wants to say that it's fine because it's the same kernel but the paranoia in me wants to say I'm wrong.

I'm not sure I want to make the jump to ICS just yet but now that I'm rooted and once again sick of stock, I'd like to at least be back on CM7 and have a couple days off in case I screw something up... Thanks in advance, gentlemen (and ladies)


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Would depend on if it was an official nightly or one of the unofficial builds. If unnofficial build then you can restore. If not then you will need to flash one of the unofficial builds and you won't be able to restore from your backup at all.

edit: may be able to advance restore /data but may not be able to.


----------



## Chaos2092 (Aug 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Would depend on if it was an official nightly or one of the unofficial builds. If unnofficial build then you can restore. If not then you will need to flash one of the unofficial builds and you won't be able to restore from your backup at all.
> 
> edit: may be able to advance restore /data but may not be able to.


it was definitely one of the official builds that you guys have made, I've never even bothered with the ass-backwards clusterfuck that are the official CM4D2G builds...

I'll keep that in mind and probably make a nandroid of where I'm at on stock now just to be sure I have some other reference point in case it doesn't work.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

IMHO I think the cm9 d2g ics builds are better and lless buggy than cm7GB. Of course I don't use GSM so...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Chaos2092 said:


> it was definitely one of _the official builds that you guys have made_, I've never even bothered with the ass-backwards clusterfuck that are the official CM4D2G builds...


There are no official CM builds here. Never were (save for the ones built with that old Froyo patchset).


----------



## Chaos2092 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> There are no official CM builds here. Never were (save for the ones built with that old Froyo patchset).


I meant to type unofficial, but I think my differentiation and intent was still pretty clear


----------

